# Homesteader on 2001 Taco?



## Walldog (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm thinking of saving up over the summer and getting a Fisher Homesteader for my Toyota Tacoma for next year.
Taco specs:
2001, 5 spd, 4 cyl/2.7 4WD Xtra Cab
I think the 2.7 will be OK, but what about it being a 5 spd?


Thanks,
Wally


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think the truck will handle the plow fine. All the tacos including the 4 cyls push relatively well for their size. Having a manuel tranny can be a pain when plowing but it won't be a problem, other then maybe hurting your knee after a while. What do you plan on plowing? If its just your driveway then the homesteader is great but you could also look into the Fisher LD series, which are a little more $$$$ (which you may not want to spend) and alot stronger. Iam not saying the homesteader is a bad plow because its not.


----------



## Walldog (Feb 10, 2004)

Chris,
My use(s) will be for my own driveway mostly (100' +/-) and perhaps a couple of relatives.

I've seen what appears to be LDs on earlier generations (1995ish) of the Tacoma. Per the eMatch on the Fisher site it would appear that Fisher only recommends the Homesteaders for 1997 and on Tacomas. 

Will the LD will fit a 3rd generation (2001-2004 models) Tacoma?
If so, will a Fisher dealer install one on a 'non-recommended' model year?

I'll stop into one or more of the many Fisher dealers in my area this week. I live in ME so there's one on just about every other street.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Homesteader on 2001 Taco*

Don't do it!!! The Homesteader and Western's clone, the Suburbanite, are too light duty. That 2.7 and 5 speed will plow great. The lightest thing I'd run is the 7 foot Curtis poly. If you want to go steel find someone who will put on a regular Fisher LD plow. Look in this forum for others who run these, they are pretty popular.

Once you start using that Taco, all you will want to do is get rid of the Homesteader and go stronger!!!!

As for me, I love my Western 6 1/2 foot standard. I'm tempted to buy a spare moldboard just in case since Western discontinued the smaller standard duty plows. Ran them on every Toyota and Tacoma I had since 1994. A gorilla of a plow for a little truck but they are still awesome.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Have you looked into Westerns Sport/utility plow... only weights like 375lbs, and might be a good match for your Tacoma....


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Homesteader on 2001 Taco.*

The Western Sport/Utility plow is nice cause it uses the same pump as the regular unimount. But those blades are real light duty - like the guy at the distributor said to me a lot of years ago - they are meant to fold if you hit something. But another fellow around here uses one and he just replaces the blade/moldboard when it gets shot...

A lot of this depends on how you drive - if you're an animal, get a light duty plow or you will break things on the truck and that's more expensive than fixing a plow...

I never had (knock on wood) any problems with my Toyotas using the regular Westerns. Nobody I know using the Fishers have had problems either...


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Walldog said:


> Chris,
> My use(s) will be for my own driveway mostly (100' +/-) and perhaps a couple of relatives.
> 
> I've seen what appears to be LDs on earlier generations (1995ish) of the Tacoma. Per the eMatch on the Fisher site it would appear that Fisher only recommends the Homesteaders for 1997 and on Tacomas.
> ...


You may be able to find a Fisher dealer to do it, I believe Fisher has a mount for all tacomas. If not, the Curtis 7' is a great option, Curtis makes a mount for the Tacomas and will install the 7' no problem. It is much stronger then the homesteader and IMO, you will get much more for your money.

Do a search on this site under hbrady, click on the thread titled "the toyota is ready". There are some nice pictures of this truck/plow combination, click on the link on post #5. That is a crew cab and it has no problem handling the 7' which is not exactly a light plow, i had to beef up my Jeep a bit to handle the weight.


----------

